# Sticky  The Official Tools & Machining Classifieds Thread - WTB/FS/WTT/Free



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Rules*
Only post FS/WTB/WTT or Free stuff here

Only sell Tools, Machining Items, or accessories in this thread. 

Either delete, or post "sold" in your post once item has sold

Absolutely NO replies in this thread, please email or IM seller for information
feel free to IM me with any questions. 
-Brad


----------



## b5a4gt28 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Snap on tools for sale! Socket sets for sale!*

I have a bunch of different sets. What you see in the picture is what you get. They are all quality genuine snap on tools! Here is whats in each set. Thank you
12pt semi deep 12 pieces 1/4
5,5.5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15
6pt shallow 11 pieces 1/4
1/8,5/32,3/16,7/32,1/4,11/32,3/8,7/16,1/2,9/16,5/8
6pt shallow 10 pieces 1/4
4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13
6pt deep 8 pieces 3/8
10,12,13,14,15,17,18,19
12pt deep 11 pieces 3/8
9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,17,19
12pt shallow 12 pieces 3/8
1/4,5/16,11/32,3/8,7/16,1/2,9/16,5/8,11/16,3/4,13/16,7/8
12pt shallow 9 pieces 3/8
8,10,12,13,14,15,,17,18,19
6pt deep 14 pieces 3/8
1/4,5/16,11/32,3/8,7/16,1/2,9/16.5/8,11/16,3/4,13/16,7/8,15/16, 1"


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Snap on tools for sale! Socket sets for sale! (b5a4gt28)*

Craftsman 1/2" drive torque wrench as seen here: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...rench
I used it once, couldn't get the hang of that break point and decided to keep my trusty old beam-type wrench...
$50, prefer it picked up due to shipping, but will ship domestically.
Thanks!


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*WTB: smaller band saw, something useful for a small machine shop*

I'm looking for a small band saw, good for cutting primarily aluminum, but durable enough to cut steels at a slower rate cut. Prefer 1/2 blade saws, but anything larger would be considered. Looking for a deal, hopefully somewhere near East Tennessee ( I live in Knoxville ). Please IM me with anything you might have, especially if you're near or in Eastern TN. Thanks!


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*FS: SnapOn cordless 12v impact gun*

FS: my SnapOn cordless 12v impact gun $125
*WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET.* 
the charger is missing and trigger needs servicing i believe. paid well over $400 for this, dont have time/money to work on it. *price is $125, buyer pays shipping.*


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

I am looking for a HANDLE ONLY for a Craftsman 4000lb. capacity aluminum jack. It is red and low profile Model #50239
here is a picture








If you have a busted jack and want to get rid of the handle, IM me, i lost mine. If you maybe have another handle that would work too, IM me also.
Thanks,
Fellow Dubber


_Modified by GTI_Rennfahrer at 4:07 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## VDUB Modder (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: The Official Tools & Machining Classifieds Thread - WTB/FS/WTT/Free (bhb399mm)*

F.S. Ingersoll Rand impact gun
Used for one month at a job that i recently quit.
2135ti max with 1,100 flbs of torqe, 1/2 inch drive.
Best impact gun in its class.
Comes with 2 year warrenty, 17mm, 19mm, 21mm, 22mm double sided Blue Point impact sockets w/ exstention and protective case for the gun.
350 obo


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

FS: NEW SNAP-ON 1/4 AIR RATCHET FAR25A
USED A FEW TIMES. RETAILS NEW 325. 
TODAYS PRICE IS 225 SHIPPED. PM ME IF INTERESTED.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The Official Tools & Machining Classifieds Thread - WTB/FS/WTT/Free (KIEZERJOSE)*

WTT Matco BT11T ratchet for anything interesting


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*

WTB: sandblasting/bead blasting cabinet in the $250 or less range...
located in central nj area...


----------



## NintendoKD (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: looking for machining bit and tap*

5mm X 80 tap and a 5 mmm machine bit for a special project have looked everywhere for these and can't find em please help
[email protected] 6618162150 
Kevin


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: looking for machining bit and tap (NintendoKD)*

None of the prices below are with shipping
Wire welder's brush $4
Pop rivet gun--Sold









4" long 1/2" extension(made in the U.S.A.) $3
15/16" socket for 1/2" drive $1









I bought a 4 x 8' sheet of 3/16" aluminum diamond plate. I'm not going to need all of this so if you need a section it's $16 a square foot which is just a hair under what I paid.
















Welding wire for aluminum, .030". 95% of this spool is left, I did a few test beads to find out my welding machine won't work with this type of wire. $10









_Modified by Jade Wombat at 9:45 AM 2-27-2009_


_Modified by Jade Wombat at 8:15 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

WTB Factory vw dealer tools or repair kits. let me know what you have


----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (nickg)*

WTB:
Shallow Craftsman or Snap-On sockets:
3/8
16/17/18/19/21/22
Message me if you have them for sale, I can Paypal or send a Money Order- or pick up.


_Modified by Wilbur the pig at 7:13 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

feeler: thinking of getting into a beginner's welding setup if anyone has one for sale. nothing fancy, but i'm hoping to be able to do aluminum with it


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*FS: Lincoln IdealArc SP255 Mig welder*

Sold
_Modified by rhussjr at 9:38 AM 9-27-2009_

_Modified by rhussjr at 2:59 PM 10-3-2009_


_Modified by rhussjr at 4:59 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...LX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...LX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...LX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...LX:IT


----------



## 95vRsIcKsT (May 25, 2008)

WTB Factory vw dealer tools or repair kits also. pm me,Thanks


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

WTB: 1/2" torque wrench, preferably to about 200 to 250 ft-lb



_Modified by BassNotes at 5:15 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (BassNotes)*

WTB: VW VAS 5051 or 5052


----------



## third_attempt (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: (BassNotes)*

_item sold_


_Modified by third_attempt at 10:34 AM 4-4-2010_


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

WTB: BMW GT1, not the chinese knock off.

pm me if anyone has some whereabouts


----------



## cbs88gti (Aug 25, 2010)

*fs: Matco Metric Ratcheting Wrenches*

Hey fellas, I have a set of ratcheting Matco open end wrenches that are collecting dust. They are metric from 10mm to 19mm, no offset in the ratcheting end. Like new condition, asking $100 for the set. PM me with any offers! Thanks for looking!


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

*FS: UsedCraftsman 2.25 tons floor jack*

USED 2.25ton craftsman floor jack. holds lift and bled often. 
$20 + shipping 
or 
$15 pickup in tristate NYC area, palisades mall, rockland county, woodbury


----------



## UYelloboi (Oct 13, 2012)

*I need Help... PLEASE*

Hi, I have a 2001 Volkswagen Passat v6 2.8L Automatic Tiptronic. I hit a speed bump and i bust my oil pan i know for sure. I saw a leakage a little further back under the car. When i came to a red light my car revved for about 2 seconds and then began moving, and then the second time i stopped i had to rev it twice the second time a little more to get it moving and jus made it to my friends house.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*FS: VW Audi T10172 Camshaft Counterhold Tool*



I have one too many. T10172/1 and T10172/2 pins included. *$60 shipped*


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

maloosheck said:


> I have one too many. T10172/1 and T10172/2 pins included. *$60 shipped*


*OBO*


----------



## BungieMan (Aug 21, 2019)

*Anyone interested in a VAG 1551 that is in great shape?*

Fully functional, like new condition, with cables and extra thermal paper.


----------



## nitemareglitch (Aug 19, 2005)

*WTB CIS Injector Removal Tool*

If anyone has a lead on one I would appreciate it.


----------

